# nvidia-drivers series 173.* and >=linux-3.17 [solved]

## mv

Hello,

does anybody know a patch for the nvidia-drivers series 173.*with current kernels (>=3.17)?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Removed question about 340.* series since this was a ccache problem (despite similar error messages).Last edited by mv on Mon Nov 10, 2014 10:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ulenrich

/Me also cannot run nvidia-drivers-340.58 on my system. And I don't have hardened.

----------

## albright

It is very strange, then, because I have no problem:

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -a
> 
> Linux olorin 3.17.2-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 31 09:50:16 EDT 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

but

 *Quote:*   

> eix -I nvidia-driv
> 
> [I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
>      Available versions:  96.43.23^msd 173.14.39^msd 304.123^msd 331.104^msd 334.21-r3^msd 337.25^msd 340.46^msd (~)340.58^msd [m]343.22-r2^msd {+X acpi custom-cflags gtk multilib pax_kernel (+)tools uvm KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}
> ...

 

So this is just an extra "data point" ... I have no solutions

----------

## mv

Here are some of the compilation errors with nvidia-drivers-340.58:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.58/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:199:2: error: #error "This driver requires the ability to change memory types!"
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.58/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:314:2: error: #error "NV_ACPI_WALK_NAMESPACE_ARGUMENT_COUNT value unrecognized!"
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.58/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:746:2: error: #error "NV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE() undefined (kmem_cache_create() unavailable)!"
> ...

 

Due to the first error I suppose that hardened-sources is the problem.

EDIT: Nope, same errors with gentoo-sources. Apparently, nvidia-drivers does not like one of my kernel options...

Here are some of the compilation errors with nvidia-drivers-173.14.39:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.39/work/usr/src/nv/conftest.h:34:2: error: #error acpi_walk_namespace() conftest failed!
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.39/work/usr/src/nv/conftest.h:35:2: error: #error acpi_os_wait_events_complete() conftest failed!
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.39/work/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:224:2: error: #error "NV_ACPI_WALK_NAMESPACE_ARGUMENT_COUNT value unrecognized!"
> ...

 

Partially rather similar, but there are also other errors, and there is not the error which hints to hardened-sources.

The vidia-drivers-173.14.39 issue appears more severe to me since nvidia has officially dropped support, and thus I cannot expect patches from nvidia.

I could perhaps adapt some patches, but I am not enough a kernel hacker to understand which changes in linux-3.17 are responsible for the problems.

----------

## mv

Disabling ccache solves the problem for the 340.* series (Not too surprising, but I had only tried for 173.* without success)

Changing the topc. No solution for 173.* yet, not even with gentoo-sources...

----------

## mv

Marking as solved: I was able to do some patches manually.

The patches will probably appear in the mv overlay in the next days.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

I was away from home for a bit and came back to see this problem. I need to get the 173.14.39 drivers running. The alternative is, of course, nouveau, but it does something ugly to my console fonts, changed my tty console fonts to graphic as opposed to the older style that I prefer, etc. As such, I reverted back to nvidia and am presently stuck in an older kernel. Any help in getting this working again would be appreciated.

Alex

----------

## mv

As mentioned, the ebuild with patches is in the mv overlay.

However, nvidia-173* will probably never be able to run with the upcoming xorg-server-1.16, so in the long run (I guess one year latest) you are doomed to trash your card. I took the consequence and have now bought a new machine - now nvidia-free, of course.

----------

## evoweiss

 *mv wrote:*   

> As mentioned, the ebuild with patches is in the mv overlay.
> 
> However, nvidia-173* will probably never be able to run with the upcoming xorg-server-1.16, so in the long run (I guess one year latest) you are doomed to trash your card. I took the consequence and have now bought a new machine - now nvidia-free, of course.

 

Thanks for getting back to me on this. I guess I'll just migrate to nouveau for the time being.

With respect to xorg-server-1.16, would that work with nouveau and my older card or is it a dead end, period?

Best,

Alex

----------

## mv

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> With respect to xorg-server-1.16, would that work with nouveau and my older card or is it a dead end, period?

 

I think it depends on your luck. For me, nouveau is completely unusable (it just keeps crashing), but I guess if you have exactly the same card model as one of the nouveau developers, you will have more luck. Maybe, things will be fixed over time, but I am not optimistic about the cards supported by 173 because apparenty all nouveau developers have newer cards and are only interested in these newer ones: For these, you find fixes in every kernel and xorg release, and even fancy features get activated - at least according to the news.

----------

## evoweiss

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *evoweiss wrote:*   With respect to xorg-server-1.16, would that work with nouveau and my older card or is it a dead end, period? 
> 
> I think it depends on your luck. For me, nouveau is completely unusable (it just keeps crashing), but I guess if you have exactly the same card model as one of the nouveau developers, you will have more luck. Maybe, things will be fixed over time, but I am not optimistic about the cards supported by 173 because apparenty all nouveau developers have newer cards and are only interested in these newer ones: For these, you find fixes in every kernel and xorg release, and even fancy features get activated - at least according to the news.

 

Interesting. I had no idea, though I can't say I'm surprised to hear this.

In any event, I've not had any crashes so far, so fingers crossed. Moreover, should it come down to it, I can always pick up one of the new nvidia cards that are made for or reported to work on older systems. Thus, I'll be able to use the updated binary blobs. However, when this computer dies, I won't be replacing it with another that uses nvidia.

Thanks!

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hey there,

Just tried the overlay and it worked like a charm. Thanks for your efforts. I'm good for until the new xorg with this card.

Best,

Alex

----------

